# 4000W Grow Room Set-up



## Old in the Way (Nov 27, 2008)

Welcome to my 4000W Grow Room(s)

Here I run a perpetual harvest SoG. I am using a top-drip hydro set-up.
All lights are 1kw on 6' light rails. Sit down, strap in and enjoy. RIU members get to be the only people besides myself and my one "in case of emergency" mate (should I be in an accident or have a stroke or something-god forbid) to ever see my op.

Lot's of trial and error, still has a long way to go before its complete--in fact I have some semi-major adjustments already in the works.

Thought you guys might like an inside look.






This is a close up inside the mum corral. They are under an air-cooled 1kw Mh with a 6' Light Rail on an 8x4 tray, top drip and hydroton grow medium.
Hard to see much of the room set-up.







The Clone Zone.....96w floro, 2-2 tray horticultural heatmats, rapid rooters and good ol' humidomes







Here is a close up of some 6 day old clones....i usually see roots in 7-10 days..

I will post a few pics of the flower room shortly


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 27, 2008)

I will leave you with a sneak preview of the flower room and a bud the size of a milk carton.......lol.

Happy Thanksgiving to our U.S. members. I will post alot more detail tomorrow. With lots of bud porn!

Here is a close up of Tray#1-Flower Days 1-20







Here is the biggest top of a retired mum....whoa momma!!







....And here is a wide shot.....please excuse the mess....I am in the process of finishing the framing on a 2'deep cavity between my op and my living space that when packed with insulation and a soundproof wall covering will eliminate the last bit of hum and water noise that can occasionally be heard if it is quiet in the rest of the house.







Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## blacksnow (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't see any pics sir


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 27, 2008)

Can you see them now??


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Nov 27, 2008)

very impressive set up, definitely more than enough for 1 person... have fun rolling in your money and nugs


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks...I assume you can see the pictures huh??

Oh btw, I smoke pretty heavily, my mmc allows for a substantial amount. lol


----------



## blacksnow (Nov 27, 2008)

Can see the pics now!

Amazing setup....

How much did all that set ya back?


----------



## BCtrippin (Nov 27, 2008)

Once I get more space I wanna get my 1ks on lighrails.

Very nice. +rep

How much are you averaging per 1k light with the 6ft light rail??


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 27, 2008)

blacksnow said:


> Can see the pics now!


Good..I had my album marked private so I could see them in my posts and mods could....well you get the idea....what a friggin stoner I am



> Amazing setup....


Thanks




> How much did all that set ya back?


lol...I can't bring myself to add up the receipts...more than I spent on my first car but not as much as my last car

Thanks for checking it out. I finally started a journal too. Link is in my sig


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 27, 2008)

BCtrippin said:


> Once I get more space I wanna get my 1ks on lighrails.
> 
> Very nice. +rep
> 
> How much are you averaging per 1k light with the 6ft light rail??


Thanks BC

BC huh?-hope that stands for my favorite ski destination in N.America

Don't know yield per lamp yet-just started harvesting my first crops from the first full tray which is finishing over a 30 day period because of different flowering times and different start dates from running trials on 7 different strains in order to find the right few for me. So they will be finishing from now till the end of December

The next 2 trays will be ready in full on 12/31/08 and 1/17/09 respectively. I will be able to get an accurate average at that point.

Thanks for checking it out

-OitW


----------



## BigBud66 (Nov 27, 2008)

That looks absolutely incredible, props to he who is old in the way. Looks like someone had a plan and some cash to execute as well. Nice grow bro.


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 27, 2008)

BigBud66 said:


> That looks absolutely incredible, props to he who is old in the way. Looks like someone had a plan and some cash to execute as well. Nice grow bro.


Thanks


I couldn't keep it a secret any longer after some newbie was chastising me about some advice I was offering yesterday.

Here are some Skunk#1 that will finish around Christmas. Now thats a Happy Holiday.

Sorry the pic wasn't rotated correctly. Ain't it pretty though.......


----------



## BCtrippin (Nov 27, 2008)

Im dreaming of a Green Christmas


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 28, 2008)

Here is one end of Flower Tray#3-Days 40-Harvest......A few of these were properly abused during a couple early learning curves and an aerocloning fiasco back in September. All in all most have come through nicely and are getting quite chunky!!







See what I mean....thats a fat top!






This is Flower Tray #2-Days 20-40
These are on Day 18-a little ahead of schedule for Tray#2






i will continue to post more info on equipment and construction over the next several days--just giving the 25cent tour to introduce everyone here at RIU to my little wonderland.

Feel free to give feedback or inquire about any pertinent and well researched info..Thanks all.

And as Al B. once said to me........Grow baby grow!

-OitW


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 28, 2008)

Damn respect mate, i'ma have to watch this from now on.
Very impressive, where do you live that allows that many plants. Here is only 6 mature and 12 imature plants.


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 28, 2008)

very nice.. we have all had our frankenstiens.. very nice setup.. id love to have the space to run 4k...8k...20k... lol hey i can dream right!


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 28, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Damn respect mate, i'ma have to watch this from now on.


thanks.....ya keep an eye out, ther are hundreds more pics where these came from.



> Very impressive, where do you live that allows that many plants. Here is only 6 mature and 12 imature plants.


Uuuhhh.....Marichussets, Cannafornia.....Let's just call it Fantasy Island.


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 28, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> very nice.. we have all had our frankenstiens..


Yes indeed...And do I ever have a few monstrous creations coming off the table soon........buaahahahaha (creepy franken-laugh)



> very nice setup.. id love to have the space to run 4k...8k...20k... lol hey i can dream right!


Hell ya....For the first time ever I am happy to have all the extra space.....Thank my ex-wife for that (she picked the house years ago-then split and left me with it and enoungh space for 3 ops)

But thanks, and ty for stopping by and checking it out, your grow looks like its rolling too. 


-OitW


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 28, 2008)

Some of the Unsung Heroes of my op.............


Such as my electrician who wired up 6-240V outlets on 2-30amp breakers.........Safety First stoners











My favorite toy.....controls exhaust/cooling equipment. Keeps it 74 and sunny all day (well 74 anyway) Can't give this thing credit for making it sunny, ya know!





-Notice the CATV/Data/Voice jacks in the background....all wired for security cams, heat alarms, and cable so I can watch my CNBC and BBCAmerica while working.......that will be going in Jan09'

This little beauty controls the water pump in a 120 unit Aeroponics unit I use for a 4-7 day Veg Phase before I flower.






This shot shows off some must have such as the wall mount fans, my intellirails, IR Block, and everyones favorite.......mylar!
Tray #1






Tray#2






Ok....I have a little work to tend to....thats it for now.

Hope everyone likes the cannaporn so far....stick around it will continue to get better........

-OitW


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 28, 2008)

OK....one more thing that makes my life soooooo easy.

Every stoner should have one.

My full bath....attached to the op........what a friggin mess!













...and a 5 week old Skunk#1....don't corner it....it will spray your ass down. Yum, can't wait till Santa brings this harvest down the chimney.






MMC-medical marijuana "Clause". AKA--St. ChroNick

lol..stoned stupid I am


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanx for posting this. About those controllers.........please. VV


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 28, 2008)

> Thanx for posting this. About those controllers.........please. VV


They are from Cutom Automated Products

The first is The Temp DNE. Control heating/cooling/exhaust functions via 20'tstat probe (mine sits right in the canopy of my plants)
Day/Night Funtions-Mine are set to cooling-year round....one runs the 8"main room exhaust-set to come on at 77f and go off at 74f during lights on. At night the photocell switches to the night setting to come on at 74 and go off at 71f. This makes sure the room exhaust only runs when it needs to expell heat.

I have a second one for lights on-this runs a room a/c to back up my central air in flower. It is set to come on at 80 and go off at 77 (only when the exhaust can't keep it in check you know)

Thwe other is a-Adjustable Recycling Timer. Because I root cuttings in plugs then hang the plug in the Aero-vegger the ART controller allows me to water for as little as one second and run up to an eight hour off cycle-i have to water the plugs about ten seconds every 6 hrs or they end up over-watered.

BTW-The Temp-DNE controllers were my best investment yet.

Hope that helps. 

PS-I haven't heard from TheFaux since I PMed him a couple bud pics.

-OitW


----------



## Boneman (Nov 28, 2008)

Old in the Way...Awesome just awesome. I like it bro


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 28, 2008)

Boneman said:


> Old in the Way...Awesome just awesome. I like it bro


Well Thank You very much! I am so proud of my baby. Don't know why I waited so long to post pics......paranoid stoner i guess.


----------



## Single White Pistol (Nov 28, 2008)

HA! This is great! I'm so stoked on this grow!


----------



## KroniKFouR2o (Nov 28, 2008)

nice set up man


----------



## dpjones (Nov 28, 2008)

subscribed +rep


----------



## mowogrow (Nov 28, 2008)

man what you have going i cant express how happy it makes me feel to just look at those sexy buds i mean sexy!! bro your a genius i love the grow i love everything!!!!! you just put the smack down on my little (2 plant could be 10) grow. i wanna do a s.o.g but it seems difficult maybe thats cause im always baked....def have to watch the rest of this hey check youtube and look at the tennessee pot cave tour and tell me that wouldnt of been fucking sweet!.....+rep bro!


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 28, 2008)

> dpjones
> subscribed +rep


Thanks



> KroniKFouR2o
> nice set up man


Tyvm



> Single White Pistol
> HA! This is great! I'm so stoked on this grow!


'Preciate it.....



> mowogrow
> man what you have going i cant express how happy it makes me feel to just look at those sexy buds i mean sexy!! bro your a genius i love the grow i love everything!!!!! you just put the smack down on my little (2 plant could be 10) grow. i wanna do a s.o.g but it seems difficult maybe thats cause im always baked....def have to watch the rest of this hey check youtube and look at the tennessee pot cave tour and tell me that wouldnt of been fucking sweet!.....+rep bro!


Please don't ever use the "G" word with me again...I am a newbie at this shit, just practicing what the experts preached (with the simplest set-up I could figure out to do what I'm doing)...always get advice from reputable, experienced members...thats the best advice I can give.

SoG is no problem as long as you can propagate on schedule, don't be intimidated.....grow baby, grow. In fact if you have room for 10 plants then you should move 2 clones to flower every 15 days-if you have a Mum and that shit will be perpetual mini-sog--more than enough smoke for one person.

And as far as always being baked........
I get up at 5-6am every day and smoke before the sun is up on most days....sog is designed with stoners in mind.

Ya I have seen the cave....lol, not in person but you know what I mean 

-OitW


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 28, 2008)

subscribed n relax he was giving you props...
so 1k-hps over 1 4x8 bed? n how man plants per bed?


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 29, 2008)

> beennoobed
> subscribed n relax he was giving you props...


Yes, and i appreciate it....but Genius, come on.....



> so 1k-hps over 1 4x8 bed? n how man plants per bed?


Yep but I (the newbie that I am) after seeing how my trial runs were coming along made some adjustments. Now I only use 6x4 of the 8x4 tray in order to maintain 40w/ft2. You can best see this in the wide shot where the newest plants are consolidated in the center of the tray. 

I usually take 144 clones (4 trays of 36) each time I cut. From there the best or surviving 120 go to the EZ cloner for a 4-7 day veg period. This short veg period allows me to cull out rejects and weaklings before they take up valuable wattage in flower. From there the best 96 (12 rows of 8-6"pots) go to flower. 

Sometimes a few more rejects pop up and those are moved to the ends of the other trays along with retired mums for my head stash, but i don't devote any of my 6x4 production space for them--where the light is concentrated....btw my rails only use a couple feet of their 6' length. The movement of my rails is designed to cast light at different angles to better penetrate canopy....not to expand the usable area of the 1kw lamp.

-OitW


----------



## Bangers999 (Nov 29, 2008)

very very nice god dam candy store, loving your work.


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 29, 2008)

Bangers999 said:


> very very nice god dam candy store, loving your work.



Circus peanuts, squirrel nuts and mj.....my kind of candy store.
Thanks for the kind words. I am loving my work too......puff, puff, aagghh cough, agghh......exhale. mmmmmmm loving it indeed!


-OitW


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 29, 2008)

Circus peanuts, squirrel nuts and marijuana.....my kind of candy store.
Thanks for the kind words. I am loving my work too......puff, puff, aagghh cough, agghh......exhale. mmmmmmm loving it indeed!


lmao, puff puff pass maannn....

and i was thinkin what u said about not using the whole 6'rail, i was like hmm,thats waisting ur precious 1k-hps over the entire 4x8... but nice move using it over 4x6 wit 96 nicely grown clones.... grow baby grow


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 29, 2008)

> and i was thinkin what u said about not using the whole 6'rail, i was like hmm,thats waisting ur precious 1k-hps over the entire 4x8... but nice move using it over 4x6 wit 96 nicely grown clones.... grow baby grow
> 
> Today 11:23 AM


Ya, at first I set-it up thinking I could slam the 8x4 full of 144 clones.....and I did the first couple of batches. It didn't take me long to see it was to much to ask of the 1kw lamp....growth was even across the tray-thanks to the perpetual movement of the rail, but I could see they were stretching more than I liked-especially on the ends. It also worked out to be only 31watts/ft (+,-) with time lost when the light was at the other end.....yadda yadda.

After I learned from a couple mistakes I saw the center 6' of tray was doing very well so I decided to only focus the light on the center 24 sq.ft. And because the best coverage from the lamp spans 2.5' from center my rail moves between the stops which are set about 18" apart. Its almost a slow rocking motion because of how little the lamp travels. But it really helps penetration which can be observed by watching the shadows on the hydroton....its sooooo pretty.

In order to tweak the op to take advantage of this newfound knowledge I bought a 4th lamp. 

My intention was to have 2 lamps over the first tray when they are real small and go back to the 144 clones but put only 72 in every 15 days....so they would spend 30 days on tray 1-under 2kw then be moved to tray 2, and then 3 to finish 72 at a time....and harvest every 15 days.

I realized I was kind of forcing it by doing this. For instance filling the tray with 144 clones means no room for error or my head stash, or trial runs of new strains........so long story short the 4thHPS is still in the box and I will be getting 4-6x4 trays to replace my 3-8x4 trays in january. This will put me back on a 15 day harvest and I can easily do 96 per tray--104 if I really want to squueze 'em in. Hope to get to about 8 lbs a month like that-about 15-20grams dry per lollipop.

We'll see

I would make these changes sooner but with the holidays coming my schedule of every 20 days means I have a week out of every 20 days when I don't have to babysit clones--once they root they are in the aero-vegger and are on an automated waterign schedule.....besides ph management its almost like I get one week off every three. Once i go back to every 15 days it means the work is 7 days a week 365 days per year. No travel, no holidays, no skiing (oh shit maybe I will wait till May to go back to every 15 days--can't miss the winter entirely)




> lmao, puff puff pass maannn....


Oh, my bad, did I bogart that doobie.....lol


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, I wish I lived in there.


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 29, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> Wow, I wish I lived in there.


You do!


----------



## Igotdialup (Nov 29, 2008)

I believe i'm in heaven... ;] nice grow! +rep


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 29, 2008)

well u seem to have things planned out nicely, 
so 96 per tray n 48 of them get get cycled every 15days, 4 trays so 4 harvest every2 months(+/-) and u hope 4 8lbs every 15 days or all 4 trays?? sry im a bit confused


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 29, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> well u seem to have things planned out nicely,
> so 96 per tray n 48 of them get get cycled every 15days, 4 trays so 4 harvest every2 months(+/-) and u hope 4 8lbs every 15 days or all 4 trays?? sry im a bit confused



96 per tray, 3 trays, 96 clones to flower every 20 days, 3 harvests every 60 days (every 20-21) 

I hope for 4 lbs per tray, First harvest is in the works-looks like I should be close to my goal but I doubt I will get 4 this run. But the first tray is my trial runs of all strains so they are maturing over the course of a 2 week period and some did not perform as well as others
When I add a 4th tray I will keep everything the same except I will be on a 15 day schedule (4 harvest every 60 days/8lbs a month, now I am hoping for 12 lbs every 2 months--due to the fact I have only 3 harvests in that time)

Ultimately the goal is 1800 grams every 2 weeks from 96 plants about 20grams, 3/4oz per plant

I think with 96 of these its possible.


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 29, 2008)

that plant looks like 1/4=7g


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 29, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> that plant looks like 1/4=7g


thats probably pretty close...today.....not bad with 3.5 weeks to go.


----------



## timmmy2021 (Nov 29, 2008)

wow i like this one!!!!!!!


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 29, 2008)

yea hopefuly it doubles or tripples... how tall do they get? which strain seems more reliable to u?


----------



## guitarman7311 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ya let me know when u throw a party dude. far frriggin out !! Dont sell that shit !!!, u smoke that dankity dank all to your head and what u cant handle ill finish off. lol. By the way nice setup, 1 more reason Ill be gettin a house and gettin out of this apt.. Then Ill post sum of my own k ?? Peace.


----------



## Stonedz (Nov 30, 2008)

adopt me please! lol your grow is complete madness bro, i cant give you enough props


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 30, 2008)

beennoobed said:


> yea hopefuly it doubles or tripples... how tall do they get? which strain seems more reliable to u?


Oh I think at least, they really don't put on any weightg till the last couple weeks..........

Strains.....Out of my 7.....Only Big Bud is doing crappy.....I was never that excited about it other than its potential yield.

White Widow has been tricky, but is doing well.

My African Sativa-Malawi Gold is by far the easiest. but we'll see how good it turns out....not putting on as much resin as I would like.....see







Skunk #1, Afgan #1, Shiva---those three are doing real well.....my pics of tray 1 are all those, 32 Afganis, 24 Skunks, 24 Shiva and 8 NLxAK.......All are performing very nicely

This is them...at 6 days in flower





.


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 30, 2008)

guitarman7311 said:


> Ya let me know when u throw a party dude. far frriggin out !!


sorry no parties, I am too old and my hearing aids freak out with alot of ambient noise



> dont sell that shit !!!


noway, thats would be illegal



> u smoke that dankity dank all to your head and what u cant handle ill finish off. lol.


OK-I don't know if there will be much left-over......sry



> By the way nice setup, 1 more reason Ill be gettin a house and gettin out of this apt.. Then Ill post sum of my own k ?? Peace.


Thanks dude, I don't talk about that aspect of growing with members here but IMHO, nobody should be growing in a rental---particularly an apartment.....just be safe.



-OitW


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 30, 2008)

Stonedz said:


> adopt me please!


You like yard work, if so .............



> lol your grow is complete madness bro, i cant give you enough props


Thank you very much, it is madness isn't it.


----------



## macbo (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the pics and excellent advice........peace


----------



## timmmy2021 (Nov 30, 2008)

old can you teach me every thing you no?


----------



## AmpB53 (Nov 30, 2008)

You have a nice grow room. much props to u


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Nov 30, 2008)

very nice like the setup, what strains are you running ? I've almost got my op back together after some major reworking so good luck to ya... I'll be watching


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 30, 2008)

macbo said:


> Thanks for all the pics and excellent advice........peace


your welcome, i'm glad you found them helpful.




> old can you teach me every thing you no?


know or no?



> You have a nice grow room. much props to u


thanks



> SmokeMedprop215
> very nice like the setup, what strains are you running ? I've almost got my op back together after some major reworking so good luck to ya... I'll be watching


Started with 7 starins to trial run....
Afgan#1
Skunk#1
Shiva
White Widow
Big Bud
Malawi Gold
NLxAK

So far the winners in order of best to worst performing are:

Skunk
Afgani
Shiva (tied with Afgani)
Malawi
NLxAK
WW
BB-genetics suck is what I decided cause my op supports everything else quite nicely.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Nov 30, 2008)

wow the skunk is in the lead I had probs of powder mildew with skunk but it turned out ok just a battle with it keep a close eye for that powder. I too am ecperimenting this grow with several different strains keep up the good work


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 30, 2008)

SmokeMedprop215 said:


> wow the skunk is in the lead I had probs of powder mildew with skunk but it turned out ok just a battle with it keep a close eye for that powder. I too am ecperimenting this grow with several different strains keep up the good work


YOu doing SoG or vegging into bushes, bushes tend to be more problematic since they get almost too dense to allow for airflow through the foliage-especially during flower.....

I keep thing pruned up high and tight and maintain alot of air movement through the stems _under_ the canopy with clip-on fans and I use three wall mounts plus a floor fan to keep air moving through the foliage....its quite breezy in there.,

So far, so good...I also run a dehumidifier 14 hrs a day (on 1 hr before lights out off 1 hr after lights on.) This lowers RH overnight to 40% keeps it warm this time of year and during lights on RH never gets higher than 50-52%.

The best bud pics I have posted are of the Skunk#1. To be honest with you the Widow and BB have been the only source of major problems.....the other 5 strains could all be considered a tie so far.....yield and quality as well as taste and high will surely crown a winner when it is all said and done


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Nov 30, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> YOu doing SoG or vegging into bushes, bushes tend to be more problematic since they get almost too dense to allow for airflow through the foliage-especially during flower.....
> 
> I keep thing pruned up high and tight and maintain alot of air movement through the stems _under_ the canopy with clip-on fans and I use three wall mounts plus a floor fan to keep air moving through the foliage....its quite breezy in there.,
> 
> ...


 there you have it the two probs that I had I did not have a humidifier and thos things are bushy as hell arent they lol I had so many fans thought that it was good enough but my humidity was just a tad high glad that it works out for you because I love to smoke it.. keep on growin


----------



## bluetick (Nov 30, 2008)

Funny! I for sure wouldn't want to live with this dude but instead be his neighbor.  If I lived there I'd have to sleep with one eye open every night. I get paranoid just looking at this set up. Impressive. Nice job. Give me that high lonesome sound...when the evening sun goes down. Yea, the fat man rocked!


----------



## motoracer110 (Nov 30, 2008)

very nice grow. one of the best ive seen in a while A+


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 30, 2008)

SmokeMedprop215 said:


> I did not have a humidifier



DE-Humidifier, i know you know, just making sure, ya know.

woops thats that skunk#1 taking over dialogue.....


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 30, 2008)

motoracer110 said:


> very nice grow. one of the best ive seen in a while A+


Wow, thanks...




> *bluetick*
> If I lived there I'd have to sleep with one eye open every night. I get paranoid just looking at this set up.


 It is more low profile than you think....It ain't a 2BR apt or even a 2br house for that matter....the ppl that know me in the community/my neighborhood would be friggin shocked. Not you typical grow house.....think Agrestic...most of you know the reference



> Give me that high lonesome sound...when the evening sun goes down. Yea, the fat man rocked!


huh...what is that a reference to....


----------



## nici (Nov 30, 2008)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 30, 2008)

nici said:


> Very very nice!!!


ty......m'am


----------



## nomaninsf (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks great. You look very well organized


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 30, 2008)

nomaninsf said:


> You look very well organized


"look" is the operative word there....but thanks


----------



## beennoobed (Nov 30, 2008)

lookin great, keep the updates comin...


----------



## bluetick (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:
Give me that high lonesome sound...when the evening sun goes down. Yea, the fat man rocked! 
huh...what is that a reference to....

Oh my! Thought we were on the same page with your name....hmmm Guess not. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_and_in_the_Way


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 2, 2008)

bluetick said:


> Quote:
> Give me that high lonesome sound...when the evening sun goes down. Yea, the fat man rocked!
> huh...what is that a reference to....
> 
> ...



hmmmm....indeed, the burnout in me was shining bright on that post.........


----------



## Wingnutt (Dec 6, 2008)

What is your electricity cost per month to run that setup?


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 7, 2008)

For my op......I don't know....alot i guess....i have taken measures to offset usage in other areas of the house.

Getting rid of my ex-wife was the most effective way for me to decrease usage outside of the op......as well as using nat gas for heat, range, oven, hot h2o.....which helps....

I don't receive a paper electric bill....I have been set-up (for the last 4yrs +) on an auto-pay.....Its an equal amount automatically debited each month regardless of usage--It is an average based on my household usage from the last several years charged at the current rate.....at the end of the year they audit my usage and re-adjust my monthly amount for the next 12 months.......here I have to pay the overage or they refund (credit) any excess I paid over the year.

My bill is pretty chunky as a whole though....I bet my audit this year will have a nice fat balance for me to pay 

Can't wait to see, but I still have a few more months before the new electric bill cycle....


----------



## nourdmrolnmt1 (Dec 7, 2008)

very mad props.


----------



## beennoobed (Dec 7, 2008)

how much is ur electric bill with 4000hps and whatevr plus wattage u run total cost u?

alot huh?


----------



## bterz (Dec 7, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> For my op......I don't know....alot i guess....i have taken measures to offset usage in other areas of the house.
> 
> Getting rid of my ex-wife was the most effective way for me to decrease usage outside of the op......as well as using nat gas for heat, range, oven, hot h2o.....which helps....
> 
> ...


Thats one way to get rid of the paranoia of your electricity bill. Never know it kiss-ass

keep up the good work


----------



## beennoobed (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks bterz...
j/w cuz an avg 2-3 bedroom house i think on average draws 2000w a month,
thats more then doubling it, would it raise eyebrows from paying 100$ month to 500$?


----------



## guitarman7311 (Dec 8, 2008)

Your setup rocks dude, You are my hero. I bow to your superior grow room, congrats !!!!


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 8, 2008)

bterz said:


> Thats one way to get rid of the paranoia of your electricity bill. Never know it kiss-ass
> 
> keep up the good work


lol......thats how I look at it! 

If I let myself worry about every little thing I would go crazy..........I jump every time my dog barks as it is........don't need anyhting else to help me sweat......




> j/w cuz an avg 2-3 bedroom house i think on average draws 2000w a month,
> thats more then doubling it, would it raise eyebrows from paying 100$ month to 500$?


You have to believe that I know what my bill is...or approximate usage anyway (i check the meter and do the math)Going from $100 to $500 may be a little excessive.......I know my bill is still very much in line with my neighbors........I live alone, have mostly gas appliances, and watch my usage outside of the op.....as long as its under $900 month I am still doing better than the family of 6 in their McMansion-4 doors down

And as a general rule--you can easily do 1kw per BR without any issues--a 1000watt light running 12 hrs a day is less than a dollar per day where I am......



> Your setup rocks dude, You are my hero. I bow to your superior grow room, congrats !!!!


Thanks....I still have alot of work to do before I am totally satisfied with things. But ty

-OitW


----------



## simple grower (Dec 8, 2008)

YEEEHAAAA sweet as


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

If god shat grow rooms, this would be a corn in it. Props!


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 8, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> If god shat grow rooms, this would be a corn in it. Props!



uuhhhh....thanks....i think, lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

haha, sorry bout that. Wake and bake =)
Any updates man?
Wish i had the space for your set-up. Ever thought about powering maybe one of your 1000watt HIDs using gas to electricity converter?


----------



## BCtrippin (Dec 9, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> using gas to electricity converter?


uh...a generator? lol

Generators are a whole new hassle, if you can stay on the grid without hassle you should. Unless your using solar power or some other green system.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Dec 9, 2008)

You can buy a mini wind generator that produces 400watts for only 1 - 2000 dollors. Small price to pay for this i think


----------



## hybrid (Dec 9, 2008)

Sweet set up man, I can appreciate the work. How you guys get roots in 7 days is beyond me but hey its all good.

Pssst............mini wind generators are not effective at all for doing what you think they would. The power output spec is for maximum meaning if you had 10 mph winds 24 hours a day. Not only implausible but also not really feasible when you have it in a neighborhood or by a house that is blocking your wind.

research it..........its a very misunderstood science


----------



## BCtrippin (Dec 10, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> You can buy a mini wind generator that produces 400watts for only 1 - 2000 dollors. Small price to pay for this i think



400w isnt much, especially considering thats not constant, thats peak with wind. You would need some deep cell batteries to store the power when the lights are off, you couldnt run the lights right off the wind generator.

Maybe if you put 20 on your roof, but might as well get a bigger wind turbine for the price.


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 10, 2008)

I own stock in my utility provider.....lets call my "on-grid" usage a utility stimulus package.......I am just looking out for my dividend


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL. I just read about the wind generator. That is not a realistic solution. This guy is doing an amazing job


----------



## BCtrippin (Dec 10, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> I own stock in my utility provider.....lets call my "on-grid" usage a utility stimulus package.......I am just looking out for my dividend


hahaha, nice.

I dont know why people get so worried, if you actually pay your bills on time you wont get busted by your power company. No one Ever gets busted JUST for using too much power.

Just be smart about it, dont tell people.....or move to Canada.


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 10, 2008)

BCtrippin said:


> hahaha, nice.
> 
> I dont know why people get so worried, if you actually pay your bills on time you wont get busted by your power company.


I agree. You can run 4000w 24/7 and it's only about $300 per month.

I'm guessing about half of that wattage goes to veg (18/6?) and the other half is flower (12/12). That knocks it down to about $180 a month.

I wouldn't worry about power drawing attention. I'd wouldn't worry about anything really.

You seem very on top of your shit


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 10, 2008)

well old man let me say.......inspiring and a very succinct read. now lemme ask, how much of a pain is your upkeep as far as all those darn drip nozzles to clean or do you leave them off? i'm retrying the rr in the dome because of you, thank you for the renewed faith. it is YOU who have helped me more than you know. "my friend" (grinns and laughs creepily)
quit screwin around and get those tutorials done. hippie


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 10, 2008)

Damn guys........you see my first post today.

I had already gone out, gotten coffee and came back to get to work on the op today......6:45 am

Just finished my second 13 hour day in a row.....so hippie this bugs!!! lol.....

148 clones cut, pruned and moved 96 flowering girls from tray 1 to tray 2, potted and sent 96 clones to flower as well as 16 "B grade" mums-112 total

Changed all 4-70 gallon resevoirs, harvested and manicured another half dozen indicas.....all while taking pics.....

Thanks to all the kind words, sorry I haven't gooten a chance to pop in or say t.y. for your individual posts......you know.....lazy friggin hippies!

I may get new pics up tonight if not....manana......K! 

-OitW


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Dec 10, 2008)

Damn hella clones.
I was just throwin around random shit people, but thanks for the comments on it.
Old man is doin a hell of a job, GO hippies!


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 10, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> now lemme ask, how much of a pain is your upkeep as far as all those darn drip nozzles to clean or do you leave them off?


No probs yet...I clearex or do a heavy solution h2o2 pumped through them whenever I clean the trays....(every few weeks) just as a preventative measure.

the drip tubes have no nozzle, there just an eighth inch feeder tube. I heard high quality synthetic nutes and supplements don't cake shit up as quickly as some others may and with no organics or solids of any kind I don't anticipate any problems.......

I will be going flood/drain after the new year (or when I have more time). I will be getting 4-6x4 trays to replace my 3-8x4s and hanging my fourth light and add one more res for the fourth tray.......The smaller trays will allow mw to flood drain with the existing 70 gallon resevoirs insted of purchasing the 115G tanks to flood the 8x4 trays (3-940lb tanks all in the same room of my 85 year old historic home is a recipe for disaster-the 70G's are only 560lbs each)

The saying "they don't build'em like they used to" can go both ways....

The thing I have had to do is embrace the discipline required to manage almost 400 drip tubes....when I was setting up I went drip because as an Old Nursery Man it was a technology I was comfortable with......oh how quickly that has changed....lol

-OitW


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

OK here are some much anticipated updates..........


Here are my mums after 20 days of growth....lots of cuttings to offer














Here is the clone zone all sterilized ready to go







Loaded with plugs......my secret (their upside down)







I make my own hole with a chopstick, this keeps the plug nice and tight around the cuttings......







A few of the mums getting ready for a haircut


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 13, 2008)

You photos always make me smile


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

Since this is not the place for cloning 101 (you can see more detail on my cloning process in my journal--hit the link in my sig)

So after cutting each tray of clones they go in the adjoioning bathroom for a dark period of 6-12 hrs to help them adjust to the shock.......







Cut mums are stashed in the corner till I am ready to clean-up veg tray and set-up mums for the next traunch of growth







Oh the carnage






More updates coming.......just figure I will post them in order of the projects I have been working on...........This is all from last Tuesday............by tomorrow night i will bring you up to date including some harvest pics

-OitW


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

nomaninsf said:


> You photos always make me smile



Thanks noman, good way to start the day


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 13, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Thanks noman, good way to start the day


and for me, a nice site to see before going to bed. you must be east coast... or a very very early riser 

keep up the great work


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

After their dark period.

They all stood up tall for their photo op!







Hard to belive thes bitches just gave me 148 cuttings....they hardly look touched







Of course if it was clone cutting time--then it was also pruning time, transplant time, cleaning time, res change time, etc, etc.......

Over 32 hours in three days were required this week


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

nomaninsf said:


> and for me, a nice site to see before going to bed. you must be east coast... or a very very early riser
> 
> keep up the great work



East Side and I get up at 4:30 every day......sometimes as late as 5:30....when I am in "lazy hippie" mode


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are my girls on tray1--they are being pruned up (day20) and being shifted to tray2 for Days 21-41 of flowering







Some more of tray1 prior to pruning....







As they are pruned up and moved to tray2 they start to look more managable







One by one....they go from this..........







To this............






And a few hours later.....voila.....tray2.......







More updates coming....if you like these then check out the link in my sig for my journal in the Hydro/Aero section of RIU..........


----------



## BCtrippin (Dec 13, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> East Side and I get up at 4:30 every day......sometimes as late as 5:30....when I am in "lazy hippie" mode



My love of sleep led me to growing too.


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is a shot of tray3........there are a mix of strains here dating back to my very first batch of clones and a few retired mums that went into flower October 9th........

I have harvests coming up on Sunday the 13th, Wednesday the 24th (merry cannabismas) and Wednesday Jan 7th....







I am currently accepting resumes for expert manicurists--it would be nice if couples would submit resumes as I am in need of an assistant/cook/housekeeper.......job includes room and board in swanky mother-in-law suite, good pay and benefits.......just kidding (a bunch of stoners were just trying to figure out how bwest to pitch that idea to their girlfriends )

-OitW


----------



## john do (Dec 13, 2008)

wow u must be a club grower otherwise more than 8 plants is illegal at least in my state it is and im pretty sure 148 plants is adequately enough to consider ur a dealer so id say ur fedarly fucked


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

BCtrippin said:


> My love of sleep led me to growing too.



Thats a.m. bro........us old guys are in bed when you wake up


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

john do said:


> wow u must be a club grower otherwise more than 8 plants is illegal at least in my state it is and im pretty sure 148 plants is adequately enough to consider ur a dealer so id say ur fedarly fucked



of course...i don't condone or participate in illegal activities, all posts here are for legal use only!!


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

but thanks for pointing that out........your quick


----------



## john do (Dec 13, 2008)

just stateing the obvious no offense i hope all goes well and u yeild hella pounds ur clones look alot like my kush clones


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 13, 2008)

i dont remember him asking for legal advice, just can it and enjoy the grow show.

great looking clones by the way OTW... those thick stems always give the babies a great start!


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are a few retired mums that are ready to harvest....I am giving the them another day or so.......these are the ones from my original pics.......they have been flushed for a week and a half so they should be tasty and smooth, all foliage is looking pale and deficient........











Here are the clones from my original pics at Thanksgiving.....once rooted through the plugs they are hung in th EZ Clone ( i mean veg for about 6 days)







https://www.rollitup.org/members/old-in-the-way-74080-albums-old-way-
closet-grow-picture808339-pc100750.jpg

Here is tray1....at the far left are some "b" grade mums and a few other rejects that I will flower with this batch.......The remaining 6x4 space is the area serviced by the lamp.........plants flowered at the ends of trays are only given the light that overlaps between cultivation areas......






Hope you guys are enjoying the updates.......


-OitW


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 13, 2008)

great lookin! thats a fat cola! gotta love wrinkled old deficient bitches! haha

FLo


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

john do said:


> just stateing the obvious no offense i hope all goes well and u yeild hella pounds ur clones look alot like my kush clones



yes obvious indeed, none taken.....see flojo's post though.....I am in too good of a mood this a.m. to get to worked up.......lots of manicuring coming up for me.......

mmmmmm....kush


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

One by one....the troops go marching......







Eight at a time they are hauled off to bear fruit.........now bear fruit damnit!!.......yelling at them seems to help

And a little at a time....tray 1 starts to take shape







taadaaaaaa!


----------



## john do (Dec 13, 2008)

sweet estimating how much dank did you pull off of that mom looks like a nice colas


----------



## john do (Dec 13, 2008)

ur grow makes me want try hydro next time around keep up those pics are very nice


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 13, 2008)

john do said:


> ur grow makes me want try hydro next time around keep up those pics are very nice


Much easier to deal with.....just look at the nice clean, dry floor.......

i highly recommend it......the medium is reusable........no more hauling dirt every grow.....


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 13, 2008)

the rocks are a bitch to clean tho LOL just curious about how many plants do you fit per tray? and about what do you get off of each tray? its 2 600s per tray right?


----------



## john do (Dec 13, 2008)

yes i know soil gets messy and watering is a pain in the ass besides hydro seems a bit more safisticated for a nice perpetual grow and ur clones seem to be loven it seems like less work 4 more plants with the same satisfaction ill have to stick around keep up the good work ur plants are beautiful btw wat strain's u got going they look indica dominate


----------



## jesus420 (Dec 13, 2008)

that's no moon...


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 13, 2008)

also what is it that you have under the babies? are those like a bunch of little airstones or what?


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 13, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Much easier to deal with.....just look at the nice clean, dry floor.......
> 
> i highly recommend it......the medium is reusable........no more hauling dirt every grow.....


How do you clean your rocks?

I've always used hot water and 5 gallon buckets to rinse the rocks and then I pourt them into large pasta strainers. 

The problem I have is that I'm always picking out little bits of root and it takes forever. Also, some people say you're supposed to use bleach but I'm scared to do that.


----------



## pelzroo (Dec 13, 2008)

use strong mix of h2o2 instead of bleach, works well on the little root remnants


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 13, 2008)

pelzroo said:


> use strong mix of h2o2 instead of bleach, works well on the little root remnants


How strong? 
Are we talking like 10 parts water to 1 part h2o2?
What ratio do you use?

I know those are all the same question but I'd rather make myself clear than ask again.

Lastly, do you rinse them with water after? I always soak my rocks for a few hours in 5.5ph water (5.5 is what I use in my ebb&flow system).


----------



## pelzroo (Dec 13, 2008)

I use 4ml per gal, just about double strength of what I'd expose the plants to


----------



## pelzroo (Dec 13, 2008)

I rinse em off with warm water after, but I'm not sure this is necessary


----------



## smithb63 (Dec 13, 2008)

dang man I think I could learn ALOT from your grow


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 14, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> the rocks are a bitch to clean tho LOL just curious



Yes indeed the hydroton is a chore.....but it beats buying 5-50L sacks every 14-21 days.

To answer the questions that have been posted in regards to the hydroton cleaning............

1. I use a 5 gallon bucket of water....

2. sumbmerge pot of used hydroton with trunk and root mass undisturbed.

3.Once the pot floods i gently squeeze the outside of the pot as i pull up on the root mass......by doing this with everything in suspension (in the 5 gallon bucket of agua) the root ball comes out cleanly without tearing and leaving behind alot of little pieces of root.........

4.I lay out wet hydroton on large mesh screens (small enough so rocks don't fall through) framed in 2x2s and let it air dry until the bits of roots that are left get dry and brittle.......a week or so......

5.I shake and sift the hydroton on the screens and the bits of dry, brittle roots get turned to dust by the movement of the rocks, I rinse the remaining organic material through the screens and sanitize with a mix of 10ml/L 35%h2o2........dry........rebag in manufacturers plastic bags and store for re-use.

6.I usually smoke a bowl before, during and just after thsi task.....



> about how many plants do you fit per tray? and about what do you get off of each tray? its 2 600s per tray right?



Each tray is serviced by a 1kw light on a rail..........
My first "full tray" or full 1kw harvest is in the works now.........I have harvested about 20-25% of the first crop.......the rest is coming ready between now and the 31st.......First run was all 7 strains to trial run and smoke.....they had different flower times and went into flower over a 2 week period....... 

Hard to estimate what the full tray will be but so far it has been around 600 grams in wet weight and that dried down to a little more than 5 zips......the bonus is the few grams of hash that I have already enjoyed

Plants, I put between 88-the absolute minimum (11rows x8plants) up to 120-the max (15 rows of . With 120 i exceed the 6x4 space that I consider to be my primary light area of the trays (40 watts per foot is about as low as I want my light concentration)

96 is perfect as it works out to be 4 plants per foot........

I have the lights on movers but I don't like them to move more than a foot off center in each direction......when they do the ends of the trays start to lose hours of optimal light and requires more rotation on my part....that means more work manicuring lower yielding plants.....more fiddling wwith shit mid-grow, etc............

Hope this helps as far as hydroton cleazning goes........its a chore but aren't all of the steps to hydro.....


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 14, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> also what is it that you have under the babies? are those like a bunch of little airstones or what?



From what pic????


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 14, 2008)

Tray 1 pic??

Those are my drip lines, its a top drip system..... 1/8" feeder lines with stakes attached at the end.


----------



## BCtrippin (Dec 14, 2008)

Are you running c02?


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 14, 2008)

BCtrippin said:


> Are you running c02?



Nope, not yet....


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 14, 2008)

Air exchange rates are very high as is circulation....so I don't feel it is depleted or stale air in the rooms


----------



## BCtrippin (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats a shame...Im pickin up my bottle on Wednesday


----------



## BCtrippin (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah I exchange my air constantly, but its getting so damn cold Id like to try saturating my room, and just setting my portable AC to recirculate the air so im keeping the C02 and I can keep cooling.


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 14, 2008)

ahh ok, i was thinking it was an ebb and flow.. ill be curious to see what one table ends up gettin ya.. nice work!


----------



## BCtrippin (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah Im really curious to see what one of these light rails can produce with a 1k


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 14, 2008)

BCtrippin said:


> Yeah Im really curious to see what one of these light rails can produce with a 1k


It will take me a few more cycles to max out performance......as with any batch of seed grown mums.....some are better performers than others.....I am in the process of making more mums from the best of the phenotypes......and it will be 42 more days before I have enough vegetation from the 1 or 2 mums that I am turning into 25-30 mums to supply as many cuttings as needed to run a full batch......

that puts us 105 days out from what my numbers should be like on a long term outlook


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 18, 2008)

Dang, page 9 I found this on.....better post some pics so it doesnt look like I am just bumping my thread........did I say that out loud?


----------



## Igotdialup (Dec 19, 2008)

yes do it, ive been waiting ... lol


----------



## Mindrot (Jan 2, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## downtown (Jan 2, 2009)

bro that looks so good ,i wish you all the best


----------



## cheap (Jan 2, 2009)

I would like to check out ur light rail set up or co2 if using any thanks if possible


----------



## Old in the Way (Jan 3, 2009)

Updates and pics are coming......honest.

Some of those "semi-major" changes I had scheduled for after the new year are in process (mainly adding the 4th light and bumping it up to 60 watts per foot in flower) as well as my normal workload (which is pretty much full time). Not to mention just getting back from vacation last Tuesday.......too much trimming and manicuring....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........

No Co2 in use but it it being considered......rails and other details i will get to asap......


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 4, 2009)

i like ur setup... its making me rethink drip irrigation along with aeroponics... though im currently going hempy.

some of your numbers seem a little 'hopefull'. ie; getting more than 1 1/2 - 2lbs. per 4'by6' tray every 15 days... but good luck... it has been shown time and again that one of the best ways to increase yeild is to increase your plant numbers in the same area... and you have that covered... so please do me a favor...

your system has been changing a bit as you've come along, could you please simplify your setup at this point... ie; take clones in ez-cloner... 7 days later they go under a veg. light 18/6 for 7 more days, then into trayA hydroton 12/12.. 30 days later tray b 12/12...

are you running the same setup x2, meaning you have a clone party for tray a to b THEN 15 days later a clone party for trays c to d... THEN another 15 days and ur taking clones for trays a to b again?

are you using any other lighting, or just the (4) 1000w hps? thanks for clarifying... personally i don't want to run that many plants... but if were both going to run 4000w and you are going to yeild twice as much.... i would consider it.

(EDIT) ...so if you are harvesting every 15 days... does that mean that you have 4 flowering areas... and no veg. area... that you pretty much just go right from clone to flower aside from the 7 days or so under a separate light?


----------



## DevilDogg3103 (Jan 4, 2009)

Your plants and set-up is amazing.!


----------



## h3lpm3gr0w (Jan 4, 2009)

wowzer.......you gave me an excuse to get high.


----------



## Old in the Way (Jan 4, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i like ur setup... its making me rethink drip irrigation along with aeroponics... though im currently going hempy.


I am not familiar with the Hempy systems but if I had to do it again I would get bigger resevoirs and flood my tables instead of drip.



> some of your numbers seem a little 'hopefull'. ie; getting more than 1 1/2 - 2lbs. per 4'by6' tray every 15 days... but good luck... it has been shown time and again that one of the best ways to increase yeild is to increase your plant numbers in the same area... and you have that covered... so please do me a favor...
> 
> your system has been changing a bit as you've come along, could you please simplify your setup at this point... ie; take clones in ez-cloner... 7 days later they go under a veg. light 18/6 for 7 more days, then into trayA hydroton 12/12.. 30 days later tray b 12/12...
> 
> are you running the same setup x2, meaning you have a clone party for tray a to b THEN 15 days later a clone party for trays c to d... THEN another 15 days and ur taking clones for trays a to b again?


I decided to keep the 8x4 trays, but I am eliminating one tray altogether......

I am reconfiguring things at the moment and hanging 2-1kw HPS over each tray....

So now the system works like this.......

1.Cut enough clones for a full batch _*every*_ 14 days (every other Wednesday to be exact)--I actually root cuttings in Rapid Rooters.......14(+,) days later move to EZ Cloner for veg time (I use the EZ clone as an aeroponics set-up to veg in not for the actual cloning)

2. 14 day Veg Time in EZ Clone--I was using the T5 light for this now I veg 24/7 under the 1kw MH in mum room (I made room on the mum tray and the EZ Clone sits right on the tray)--I now do 14-16 days veg time to add some height and let the stems thicken up. (trying to get to an ounce per plant as Al B Fuct claims is possible)

3. Move to flower (12/12) after 14 days veg......the 2 8x4 trays are used like 4-4x4 trays. I will be filling half the 8x4 tray every 14-16 days.

So.....Area 1 (half of the 8x4 tray) for--day 1-15, Area 2--day 16-30, Area 3--day 31-45, Area 4--day 46-harvest.

The 3rd tray and res now will be used for flushing for the final 4-7 days

In regards to increasing plant count to increase yield.....I have to disagree.....yield is based on wattage per foot of canopy......many growers can yield the same from one plant under 1kw as they can 64 plants under 1kw the only difference is veg time.....SoG should be a bit more productive due to the concentration of colas per square foot.

Al B claimed to yield almost 2 lbs every 2 weeks and was only harvesing a 3x3 tray under half of a 1kw light. His claims indicate that with perfect temps, humidity and light his yield was increased from 1g per watt to as much as 1.6-1.8 grams per watt.....he has 66 watts per foot over his trays hence my decision to increase concentration of light to 60 watts per foot.....I always assume that i can do whatever someone else does as well if not better.......some may consider this arrogant, I call it confidence......

My first full 1kw harvest was just completed over the holiday and totaled just under 400 grams dry weight......that worked out to be .39 grams per watt......not awful for my first hydro and cannabis grow....it was also grown at 40 watts per foot......next crop looks similar but the 2 behind it look much much better......alot less learning curve, no nute deficiency, healthier looking root systems, larger cuttings at the start of the cycles, temps and humidity are kept stable and perfect every day and light is up 50% to 61 watts per foot.....keeping my fingers crossed.



> are you using any other lighting, or just the (4) 1000w hps? thanks for clarifying... personally i don't want to run that many plants... but if were both going to run 4000w and you are going to yeild twice as much.... i would consider it.


The only other lighting is in veg, so 4kw HPS is all in flower

(EDIT) ...so if you are harvesting every 15 days... does that mean that you have 4 flowering areas... and no veg. area... that you pretty much just go right from clone to flower aside from the 7 days or so under a separate light?[/QUOTE]

Thats pretty much it......

Hope that clarified things for you



DevilDogg3103 said:


> Your plants and set-up is amazing.!


thanks



h3lpm3gr0w said:


> wowzer.......you gave me an excuse to get high.


ty, me too


----------



## DaGambler (Jan 5, 2009)

yes, yes, crystal clear now, thank you... i've saved the page off line for reference with the many other usefull threads i've found on RIU...

last (probably no brainer) question... you said area A is days 1-15... area B is days 16 - 30... etc.

you don't actually move the plants right? i mean, they finish flower start to finish in the same tray you originally put them in right?

i guess ebb and flow? or Flood and Drain would maybe be easier than all of the tubing and stakes and drippers... all that costs a pretty penny to begin with as well.


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 5, 2009)

and what is the benefit of a drip into hydroton in a table vs flooding it?


----------



## Old in the Way (Jan 5, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> yes, yes, crystal clear now, thank you... i've saved the page off line for reference with the many other usefull threads i've found on RIU...
> 
> last (probably no brainer) question... you said area A is days 1-15... area B is days 16 - 30... etc.
> 
> ...


You got it they stay in their spots till harvest.....sometimes I move them to clean, rotate light placement, different sized plants, etc



FLoJo said:


> and what is the benefit of a drip into hydroton in a table vs flooding it?


No benefit--kind of alot of extra work with drip, "fiddly" is the word for it--thats why I will eventually go to flood drain and in hindsight should have done that from the start.....I have 70 gallon resevoirs and need 115 gallons to flood the 8x4 tables


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Old in the Way, where's the photos? I would love to see how things have progressed.


----------



## Marktwang (Jan 5, 2009)

This thread is great. I wish I would be able to intern with you for the next few months. Good luck, and I love your move on investing in your power company


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 6, 2009)

nice thread glad i found it im starting one just like yours except a little smaller very nice though


----------

